# song search



## Shadow Dancer (Apr 19, 2005)

HELP! I need to find the song (WITCHES BREW) by Robert J Walsh. I think it is an older release but i can seem to find it anywhere. It's kind of a quirky, funny little song about a witch cooking dinner.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Try HalloweenEve's Jukebox site here:

http://www.wnyhaunts.com/music.html#

That song is about #10 or so on the jukebox. Launch the Jukebox, and hit the forward button until you come to it.


----------



## Shadow Dancer (Apr 19, 2005)

Yep! thats it- thanks a bunch


----------

